# Google- Oxy-Powder Clinical Studies Published in IJPBS - PR-inside.com (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Oxy-Powder Clinical Studies Published in IJPBS**PR-inside.com (press release)*The studies addressed Oxy-Powder's effects on constipation, Oxy-Powder's impact on *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), as well as animal toxicity and safety *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

